# Creepy Cult/Chanting Music?



## pdcollins6092

I have this HERE. It's creepy chanting but it don't have music with it. If you like that from the video you posted let me know and I can extract the audio from it.


----------



## Dinosaur1972

Jocelyn Pook (the artist of the track above) has a few tracks similar to "Masked Ball". "Migrations" is pretty good. "Thousand Year Dream" has women's voices singing in English, but is plenty eerie.

Raison d'Etre has some nice spooky chanting going on too, but it's way more gothic than what's in the video ... most of the chanting I've got is pretty gothic.


----------



## streakn

How bout Gregorian chanting? Plenty of that stuff online


----------



## Dark lord

Try this from my freeshare site, & if ya conjure up something with it,your on your own  !! LOL - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Ritual of Darkness.mp3


----------



## streakn

I like that Dark Lord...sounds like some pagan sacrifice


----------



## repo_man

Thanks guys!


----------



## ladygrimm

I might recommend 2 albums, Transylvania and Necronomicon by Nox Arcana, for some good chanting mixed with ominous music. However, I must stress it is illegal to post files of copyrighted material so please do not share the music files. Recommend it yes, buy a cd for sure, but please do not promote piracy.


----------



## Dark lord

Nox Aracan's Necronomicon is a great album with a couple good chants on it, but thats why i didn't post them,.... copyrighted.


----------



## Dinosaur1972

Here's some... chant stuff.


----------



## swoody

I love the chants that have been posted here so far, but what I'd really like to find would be something with drums in the background, one main (angry sounding) chanter, and a group of followers. If you've seen Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom, I'm looking for something more similar to the sacrifice scenes.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dinosaur1972

Then you want "Black Mass" by Coven, from the album "Witchcraft destroys minds and reaps souls" from 1969. You should be able to find it on the web pretty easily.


----------



## Ivixor B

"Black Magic Rituals & Perversions" by Electric Wizard from the album Witchcult Today


----------



## Frankie's Girl

On The Nekromantix's album "Dead Girls Don't Cry" there is an untitled track that is pretty darn creepy. The music is slow and dirge-like with a guitar being plucked in the background. There is back-masking (subtle, but cool when you really listen to the track) and a no real singing so much as harmonizing (no words). Track length is 31 minutes! 

It works with the opening track "Black Wedding" that has the same thing as the intro but with the plucking strings of a guitar louder...


Amazon.com: Dead Girls Don't Cry: Nekromantix: Music

Check out track 14 for a quick listen to see if it floats your boat.


----------



## Fidelio

Here is one by Nox Arcana. There are more on youtube.


----------



## Fidelio

repo_man said:


> Anyone know of any music similar to this?:
> 
> YouTube - Masked Ball / J. Pook / Incantations from 'Eyes Wide Shut' (Extended version)


If you look at the video (the one posted by repo_man) carefully you will see my avatar. Anyone know where I got my username ?


----------



## repo_man

Fidelio said:


> Anyone know where I got my username ?


Haha, yes, I do.

By the way, that IS the password for admittance. Do you know the password for the house?


----------



## Fidelio

repo_man said:


> Haha, yes, I do.
> 
> By the way, that IS the password for admittance. Do you know the password for the house?


The password for the house ?....... I'm sorry I...I...I seem to have forgotten it.


----------



## jammydoug

Hi
What are some good flute music books. I need something that is fun to play in my free time and somewhat challenging. I have been playing for about 6 years. 
_____________
Facebook apps


----------



## repo_man

Fidelio said:


> The password for the house ?....... I'm sorry I...I...I seem to have forgotten it.


That's unfortunate! Because here, it doesn't matter whether you have forgotten it or if you never knew it! Now, get undressed.


----------

